# Keaton report?



## cableguychris (Nov 2, 2016)

Anybody been trout fishing this week? Headed down this weekend and was wondering how good the bite is


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2016)

What's left, is still there.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 2, 2016)

We were thinking Ecofina for the weekend, but this front coming thru with forcasted  NE 15-20 has us re-thinking.


----------

